# Arowana Popped Eye



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

My arowana suddenly has his eye slightly popped out. 

My very good friend Google said to change my water more frequently and add Epsom salt. 

I currently have other fishes with him and I was wondering if their are any "cons" about putting it in with healthy fish. 

Epson salt seems to have many beneficial uses; Can I just regularly add it into my tank from now on?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

some fish love some salt added such as mollies but others do not like salt like many loaches


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

How often do you perform water changes? Keep in mind that topping up water that has evaporated is not the same thing. 

Also, if you decide to add some Epsom salt you need to do it only during a water change because salt doesn't evaporate. For example, if you remove 20 gallons of water you can add enough Epsom salt for 20 gallons of new water which is 4 tablespoons. If you have 5 gallons of evaporation you add 5 gallons of water with no salt. 

I add Epsom salt and marine salt to all my freshwater tanks during my weekly water changes. But I keep African cichlids and they like hard water with some salt content. 
--
Paul


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I try to change (10-15%) my water every week. However, I do top off sometimes when I run out of aged dechlorated water (not enough for a 10-15% change) as I own a large tank. 

I own Clown Loaches, Koi Fish, and Angelfish along with my arowana. (Odd combination but they actually all love each other). 

So with my fish combination would it be recommended for me to dose salt? I remember the previous owner had clown loaches with my arowana and he put aquarium salt in. 

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

royy said:


> I try to change (10-15%) my water every week. However, I do top off sometimes when I run out of aged dechlorated water (not enough for a 10-15% change) as I own a large tank.
> 
> I own Clown Loaches, Koi Fish, and Angelfish along with my arowana. (Odd combination but they actually all love each other).
> 
> ...


You should be doing much larger weekly water changes. You have a lot of big messy fish that generate a lot of waste. More water changes equals cleaner water which will help prevent problems like what your experiencing. 
--
Paul


----------

